# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى برامج النوكيا  Arrow  اوبرا موبايل10 عربي تحميل برنامج opera mobile 10 عربي

## AMR@RAMZI

*Opera Mobile 10 Beta1 S60v5 SymbianOS9.4 Signed   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
أوبرا موبايل 10 بيتا تفتخر قوية واجهة المستخدم الجديدة. دمج أفضل من وجهة نظرنا متصفح سطح المكتب مع الابتكارات الجديدة للهواتف النقالة ، أوبرا موبايل متقدمة للغاية وسهل الاستخدام. 
سرعة التصفح  
أوبرا موبايل 10 بيتا هو أسرع في تقديم صفحات ، التكبير ، بالغسل ، وتقريبا كل شيء تفعله مع المتصفح. صفحة تحميل الآن 50 ٪ أسرع من النسخة السابقة من أوبرا لSymbian/S60 الهواتف. 
سرعة الاتصال الهاتفي  
الوصول الى المفضلة لديك صفحة ويب بنقرة واحدة فقط ، مع مجموعة من العلامات البصرية التي تظهر عند فتح علامة تبويب جديدة. لإضافة صفحة جديدة ، يكفي النقر على سرعة فارغة فتحة الاتصال الهاتفي. 
علامات التبويب  
مع الاستعراض المبوب ، لم تعد تحتاج إلى مقاطعة دورة واحدة لتبدأ أخرى. فحص البريد ويب في نافذة واحدة ، أمام في آخر ، والتغريد في بلد ثالث ، وأنه في حين أن كل فحص آخر نتائج المباريات الرياضية. 
انظر أوبرا موبايل 10 في العمل  
وليس على الهاتف الذكي؟  
تحقق من متصفح أوبرا ميني المحمول. أوبرا ميني يمنحك كامل الشبكة العالمية للخبرة ما يقرب من أي هاتف. 
المحمول أو تصنيع المعدات الأصلية؟  
مع أكثر من 120 مليون شحنها المنشآت منذ عام 2004 ، أوبرا موبايل هو الحل ثبت لتصفح الإنترنت الكاملة على الأجهزة النقالة. لمعرفة المزيد ، يرجى زيارة موقعنا على حلول الأعمال صفحة. 
وأكثر من ذلك بكثير  
أوبرا توربو  
أوبرا خوادم ضغط صفحات الويب يصل الى 70 ٪ ، الحد بصورة كبيرة من تكلفة التصفح. أوبرا توربو يوفر عليك الوقت والمال ، وتجعل من تصفح الإنترنت أكثر متعة.  
ولمس لوحة المفاتيح  
واجهة المستخدم قد تم تصميمه على حد سواء ، ولمس لوحة المفاتيح على غرار الهواتف المحمولة. مع لمس ، يمكنك التمتع أكثر سهولة التصفح على التكيف مع شركائنا الجديدة ميزة التكبير.  
التوافق على شبكة الإنترنت  
أوبرا موبايل 10 يستند إلى أحدث جيل من أوبرا المعزوفة ، ومتصفح أوبرا المحرك ، وضمان أن تكون جميع مواقع الويب المفضلة لعمل بالضبط بالطريقة التي يتصرفون بها على جهاز كمبيوتر سطح المكتب.   
كلمة السر مدير  
نقول وداعا للكتابة في بجد لنتذكر المستخدمين وكلمات السر. أوبرا موبايل 10 سيتذكر اعتمادك ، ويمكنك تسجيل الدخول إلى مواقع الويب المفضلة لديك مع بنقرة واحدة فقط.  
التكيفية التكبير  
الشبكة العالمية لمجمل عرض صفحة تسمح لك بسهولة والتكبير إلى حسابك في المحتوى المرغوب في عدد قليل من النقرات.  
أوبرا اليعسوب.  
توصيل هاتفك النقال إلى جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بك وتصحيح تطبيقات ويب الخاص بك عن بعد. أقرأ المزيد عن أوبرا اليعسوب هنا.   
حفظ الصفحات والصور  
مع أوبرا موبايل 10 ، يمكنك حفظ صفحات الويب والصور لمشاهدتها لاحقا دون اتصال.  
كتابة أقل ، وتصفح أكثر  
توفيرا للوقت مع ويب السيارات عنوان الإنجاز ، وإدارة كلمة المرور المنبثقة المعالج.  
التاريخ والإشارات المرجعية  
العثور على مواقع ويب لديك قبل متجول ، والمرجعية وتلك التي تريد زيارة مرة أخرى.   
الويب تحسين معايير الدعم  
أوبرا موبايل هو أكثر المعايير المتوافقة مع متصفح المحمول المتاحة. الأوبرا البرامج لا تزال صامدة في التزامها لجعل الانترنت متاحة للجميع.  
وتجربة حقيقية ويب  
مع أوبرا موبايل ، يمكنك الآن بسهولة متعددة المهام مع الاستعراض المبوب والتبديل بين علامات تبويب متعددة.  
الغنية محتوى ويب  
استعرض أجاكس الثقيلة مواقع مثل فيس بوك وبريد جوجل ، والتمتع التفاعل غنية من التطبيقات الشبكية الحديثة 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ملاحظة انا لم اجرب البرنامج ولا اعرف بانه يحتاج شهاده او لا*

----------

